

A new object database for Python  - tzury
http://mockit.blogspot.com/2009/09/new-object-database-for-python.html
see the pypi page at http://pypi.python.org/pypi/dobbin
======
tzury
see the pypi page at <http://pypi.python.org/pypi/dobbin>

